# Airline travel with kittens



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

One or 2 of this bunch will be traveling by air in the next 4 weeks. They will be 11 weeks old by then, should be fully weaned. Any advice? Flight will consist of two 2 hour flights plus a layover to be determined.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Fanwood! 
Will these little ones be flying in the cabin??
A crate, with puppy pee pads lining it, would do well for any accidents, take some spares!
Don't feed them right before flying, but if they want water, let them have it, air travel isn't only dehydrating for us, but any pets that travel with us, as well.
I'm sure other's will have some ideas and suggestions for you!
They sure are CUTE!
Sharon


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

My daughter's cat is a seasoned air traveler. I am assuming in-cabin.
Make your reservation ASAP as most flights only allow 2 pets on board.
Put a copy of the health records (check to see what is required for each state you takeoff or land in) in the pocket of the carrier. Put several cheap hand towels in the bottom of the crate and plan to put them in a ziplock bag (put several in the side pocket). You can toss the bag in the trash, if you want.
Give the cats access to the crate for several weeks before the trip. Mine actually like to sleep in it.
Get a harness and leash and get the cat used to it before the trip. You have to take the cat out of the carrier and walk through the metal detector. No way would I trust a collar only. My daughter's cat dive-bombs into the carrier after it is goes through the X-ray machine.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

These guys will be traveling in the cabin. Probably via delta simply to shorten the travel time. First hop will be on a smaller jet out of Alexandria LA to Atlanta, then on to Newark. Two of the same litter are allowed in a single carrier, hopefully they will be able to comfort each other. Thanks for the advice. I have no intention of taking the kittens out of the carrier for a pre flight check but the Alexandria airport seems to only handle one plane at a time. If worse comes to worse I will ask for a check in a secure room.


----------

